# Asoro's Goldens - Northern Michigan Breeder



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ilene is right on one count fwiw. Budget for $2000.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The price of $2000 is typically right around what a well-bred puppy from a responsible breeder is going to cost you. They were correct in telling you that you need to look at far more than just price. You could easily spend $800 on a backyard bred Golden from parents without any health clearances and incur thousands of dollars in vet bills and heartache later on down the road when your pup starts having serious health issues. I would much rather pay the $2000 for a very well-bred puppy from titled parents and from a breeder who has all health screenings in check going back at least 5 generations. Perhaps this breeder could have been a little more tactful and professional in their words, but everything she told you is 100% correct.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry your interaction was unpleasant. I'm going to agree on cost though. You'll either have to increase your budget and search radius or decrease your expectations.


----------



## coastiegolden (Jan 17, 2018)

Regardless of what the current adoption rates are, the pure unprofessionalism from the Breeder was the issue here and the basis for my post. I didn't mention my budget and that is the problem - the reply I received was completely uncalled for, and it only went downhill from there. Since then I have read elsewhere what she charges and it's actually within my expectations. The simple fact that they have a great deal of information on health, pedigree, guarantees, etc. on their website to satisfy initial researching and yet no pricing information almost begs that they receive questions as to their price, and yet it was met with such disdain.

As I said in my first post, I have no doubt they produce quality puppies. Just wanted to share my experience for anyone else looking to add a Golden to their home in northern Michigan.

Also, after some correspondence with a moderator, I have decided to delete the content of the messages from my original post before it locks. I am happy to elaborate in private as to the particulars of our correspondence should anyone find it necessary to call me on it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

coastiegolden said:


> Regardless of what the current adoption rates are.....


Adoption rates in Michigan would be much less than what you have to spend when purchasing a puppy.


----------



## aimeebell (Feb 24, 2018)

I understand what you are saying. I asked her a polite, even complimentary question and received a rude, abrasive response. I do believe that she’s is a good breeder, passionate about raising healthy Goldens. But she lacks tact and professionalism and responds unkindly to legitimate questions.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm sorry you were met with a ... politically inept breeder. I don't know this breeder nor am I familiar with her dogs but I too had the same experience of a disrespectful breeder. Sadly all of her emails and phone calls were very polite and all questions were answered. I didn't realize the lack of people skills until the day I picked up my puppy. Turns out she was less than forth coming about the answers and was quite deceptive as well. 

After 2 yrs of dealing with this cranky breeder, being called a liar, being threatened with a lawsuit, demands for the puppies return to keep a failed eye clearance from being posted to OFA... well the list goes on.

Point is consider yourself fortunate and thanks for posting your experience for others to see. I totally understand how irritating it is. I hope you find a breeder with quality, healthy puppies that understands you are a customer and should be treated with a little consideration. After all, you will be taking one of their pups into your home. But expect to pay around $2,000. for a pup from parents with OFA clearances.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Removed - info no longer valid.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I see both sides, breeders do get lots of emails inquiring about prices and usually then get yelled at for being too expensive. Or worse I have read some emails before you would be appalled at what people say. If your passionate about your dogs its easy to get sensitive to the question and the fact it appears they are putting something against your well thought out pricing for a well breed dog. However the person who wrote is also not wrong. From a buyers stand point it doesn't make sense to waste a lot of time yours and the breeders if the dog your looking at is going to be outside what you can afford and if your new to buying a dog you may not have any idea what a well bred dog goes for. If you spend time emailing and talking to the breeder only to find out the puppy of your dreams is out of your reach that's disheartening and the breeder who was researching you to see if your a good fit for getting one of their puppies will not be happy to find out later that you can't afford the cost.

That said how you approach and ask is important. First tell a bit about your self why you would be a good fit for their puppy. Then let them know I am not sure if I have budgeted enough for a puppy from your litter could you provide a rough estimate of the cost. It may be that I may have to save more or need to wait for a later litter. When you may be getting hundreds of emails about puppies from a breeders stand point that's an important difference on why someone is asking not that I want you to be cheap or that your asking to much. That said sometimes how we read what someone wrote isn't always how things were meant.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Why do people excuse breeders for being rude and insulting. People are asking valid questions what would be wrong with using simple respect and courtesy in their responses. Calling people four letter words and cursing at them is inexcusable behavior.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I am thrilled with my Asoro's puppy. He is calm, smart and trainable. Asoro's dogs are in high demand. When this breeder's waiting list is full, she will refer you to another breeder.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Why do people excuse breeders for being rude and insulting. People are asking valid questions what would be wrong with using simple respect and courtesy in their responses. Calling people four letter words and cursing at them is inexcusable behavior.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

mylissyk said:


> Why do people excuse breeders for being rude and insulting. People are asking valid questions what would be wrong with using simple respect and courtesy in their responses. Calling people four letter words and cursing at them is inexcusable behavior.


Just came across this. Can confirm this is still going on. Asoro's was recommended to me by a coworker and when I reached out I was told that 'vaccinations are bad, dog parks are cesspools, walking more than half a mile before 12 months old is 'forced exercise' and that I do everything they don't want done.' 

She was more than abrasive and even after multiple times me trying to calm down the situation she went into conspiracy theories and told me she'd never sell me a male dog because I already have a male.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Ksm said:


> mylissyk said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people excuse breeders for being rude and insulting. People are asking valid questions what would be wrong with using simple respect and courtesy in their responses. Calling people four letter words and cursing at them is inexcusable behavior.
> ...



Eww a breeder that is anti vaccine? HARD pass. I haven’t experienced a rude breeder when I ask for price but I have met some rude people that somehow think my budget is up for their discussion and a reflection of the future care the puppy will receive. People have a lot of nerve. How you checked out Millstones Golden’s?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

https://www.wxyz.com/news/region/oa...hip-shutting-down-kennel-at-home-on-pine-knob


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> How you checked out Millstones Golden’s?


Yikes! Have you actually researched this breeder?


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

It’s difficult to research other than what’s on this website and from this website and personal reviews all I’ve heard are positive things. The articles I’ve read were only about zoning politics. I follow them on Facebook include the famous Tucker Budzyn that comes from that breeder.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


Miranda Gallegos said:


> It’s difficult to research other than what’s on this website and from this website and personal reviews all I’ve heard are positive things. The articles I’ve read were only about zoning politics. I follow them on Facebook include the famous Tucker Budzyn that comes from that breeder.


Just because Tucker Budzyn has received internet fame does not in anyway make his breeder good. Those things are not mutually exclusive. It is honestly sad that people think just because Tucker is 'famous' that his breeder must be a wonderful breeder. 

It is not hard to research. Get registered names, look up clearances on OFA and K9 Data and then make judgements based on the facts.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Research is NOT FB. It's real databases, etc- learning the nuance of those databases, and how to read between the lines. 
Plus there IS the piece that's somewhat harder to research, that takes breed involvement. Some of the kennel names on the Wung dogs are downright frightening. Chien'd'or for one. I could paste newspaper articles galore on that one. 
So much of Goldens is knowing what kennel names are safe and which are definitely red-light not.
I don't think you found glowing reviews on this site re: Millstone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A reminder, please keep the Forum Rules in mind-Rule #13 in particular when posting.


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

Removed since some don't agree.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Was that on a private group???


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

Removed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's a Private FB Group


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

Removed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Might get you kicked out of a lot of private groups even for people you like...


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

Removed.


----------



## Lv4Gldns (Mar 6, 2021)

She does breed wonderful Goldens and tries to avoid pedigrees with cancer lines in them. But like most Golden breeders, unfortunately, she has had several die of early age cancer over the years even as early as three years old.
Nothing has changed with her personality. She is rude and abrasive and will cut your throat with her words. She is a cyber bully on her FB page. She verbally attacks and humiliates owners of her dogs on her FB page. If you do exactly what she says and NEVER, EVER question her, you’ll get along great. My suggestion is that if you can pass her application process and get one of her Goldens, stay as far away from her as you can. She is a toxic human being, which is sad because she is a very knowledgeable resource for Goldens.


----------



## rc03bps (Mar 14, 2012)

coastiegolden said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I feel compelled to share this with folks that are looking add a Golden to their family in the northern Michigan region. I have grown up with dogs for most of my life, and consider myself a responsible dog owner. Further, I don't do anything major like purchasing a puppy from a breeder without doing considerable research. I have been looking around for reputable breeders in the area but don't have the capacity to spend $2000 on a puppy right now, which I have seen on several websites. I came across Asoro's Goldens, though, and after reading through their health and pedigree information and reading several positive reviews I thought I may have a winner. The only hiccup, before I got too excited, was the price was not listed anywhere on their website. Having found the essential information (health, certification, bloodline, etc) listed on their website to be satisfactory, at least enough to consider investigating further with the breeder, I needed to know if their asking price would be in my ballpark or if they were above what I was looking to spend. That is when the wheels came off. I wrote a respectful email and was met with an exceedingly condescending reply that made several assumptions about me as the buyer. As it turns out, the price she asks for her puppies is pretty close to what I was looking to spend, however, I cannot bring myself to support someone who is so disrespectful, especially to someone whom she has never met, over a simple email.
> 
> ...


----------



## rc03bps (Mar 14, 2012)

I had a similar experience several years ago. She does breed beautiful dogs but it's not worth the experience of dealing with such a truly toxic person. Check out Golden Sunrise. She is in Toledo.


----------



## rc03bps (Mar 14, 2012)

coastiegolden said:


> Regardless of what the current adoption rates are, the pure unprofessionalism from the Breeder was the issue here and the basis for my post. I didn't mention my budget and that is the problem - the reply I received was completely uncalled for, and it only went downhill from there. Since then I have read elsewhere what she charges and it's actually within my expectations. The simple fact that they have a great deal of information on health, pedigree, guarantees, etc. on their website to satisfy initial researching and yet no pricing information almost begs that they receive questions as to their price, and yet it was met with such disdain.
> 
> As I said in my first post, I have no doubt they produce quality puppies. Just wanted to share my experience for anyone else looking to add a Golden to their home in northern Michigan.
> 
> Also, after some correspondence with a moderator, I have decided to delete the content of the messages from my original post before it locks. I am happy to elaborate in private as to the particulars of our correspondence should anyone find it necessary to call me on it.


----------



## rc03bps (Mar 14, 2012)

She is obviously unwell.


----------



## IlovegoldensThe (Apr 22, 2021)

Do you guys know what place Tucker Budzyn the YouTube dog is from?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

IlovegoldensThe said:


> Do you guys know what place Tucker Budzyn the YouTube dog is from?


You can look up Millstones Goldens on this forum.....


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Megora said:


> You can look up Millstones Goldens on this forum.....


I feel so out of the loop who is this Tucker dude?
Nvm I found OFA


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

LOL and apparently his breeder has a 5 year waitlist.


----------



## Mary L (12 mo ago)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> It’s difficult to research other than what’s on this website and from this website and personal reviews all I’ve heard are positive things. The articles I’ve read were only about zoning politics. I follow them on Facebook include the famous Tucker Budzyn that comes from that breeder.


 I purchased a puppy from Millstones Golden's in 2000. At the time we had two Goldens who passed with 2 weeks of each other, the first was 11y and died from a recurrence of cancer diagnosed at 9. The second was 13y, old age and broken heart. I explained my concerns about cancer in Golden's to Dawn. She assured me that her dogs were healthy and proceeded to bad mouth the breeder of our 11y. Murphy, our Millstones golden, was a beautiful dog but he passed at 7 from cancer. When I look back I was concerned about how many dogs were on the premises, both inside and out. We were never given a look at the outside kennels and it did not surprise me when I heard about the kennel being shut down. I have seen Tucker Budzyn on FB, he is a beautiful dog, looks like our Murphy, I wish him the best of health. However I will never go back to Millstones Goldens


----------

